# Retirement Village with Care facilities



## Gilbrook (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a retirement village with residential care facilities attached. Near Murcia. Ideally Mazarron or somewhere close to the sea. Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gilbrook said:


> Hi, I am looking for a retirement village with residential care facilities attached. Near Murcia. Ideally Mazarron or somewhere close to the sea. Thanks


I found this on Google - but I've no idea what it's like.
Sun City Hacienda del Alamo Retirement Village

This is a realtively new idea in Spain and there aren't many to choose from at the moment, but I'm sure there will be a lot more in future. I saw a Spanish TV programme recently about health tourism and they interviewed some Dutch and German pensioners who rented homes in a retirement complex on the CDS and stayed in them while having treatment in private Spanish hospitals. Seems like a good growth industry.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the information etc, I like the bit especially about living longer, although wondered if calling it 'The Alamo' might be a bit tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Phil-H said:


> Thanks for the information etc, I like the bit especially about living longer, although wondered if calling it 'The Alamo' might be a bit tongue-in-cheek.


LOL, álamo is a poplar tree. But watch out for Davy Crockett just in case.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

I think it will be the property developers I'd be more worried about than Davy Crockett, and as for the Alamo, well we all have to go at some time or other.

Did anyone manage to find anything out with regards to finances/cost etc?


----------



## plf (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

We have an apartment in the Spanish village part of Hacienda del Alamo Golf Resort. Must say it's the first time I've heard of Sun City.

Hacienda is a beautiful, spacious resort, that is only going to get busier and better once the new airport and hotel open.

In the meantime, absolutely loving the peace and quiet ! lol

Paul


----------

